# New Immortal Pro, Thanks Bikes Direct



## Silverfox704 (Jun 28, 2007)

Recently purchased a new Immortal Pro from Bikes Direct. Very good experience. Even over the New Year Holiday! Bike arrived Friday. Quick assembly with no problem and after normal set up for my size was out for a test ride. Good bang for the buck! My rodie friends agree as well. Thanks again Mike!:thumbsup:


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

im planning on purchasing the same bike in about a week or two...

what size did you get? whats your standover and height?

please post pictures!


----------



## Silverfox704 (Jun 28, 2007)

56 cm, standover is 33" & 6'2"(tall uppper body). I retired an old '80's Italian steel bike. 
I measured it and compared to Moto chart.... I thought I needed a 58 cm due to 32" standover. A local shop owner convienced me of the 56 cm size. Top tube length & height of my old matched the new perfectly. Can make up minor dif. with stem length anyway. Best local shop could do was $1800 for carbon frame & group (Fuji). So far I'm very pleased and would do it again. Will post pic's shortly.....


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Standover?*

Greetings;

When you say 32" standover, do you mean that's the bikes' standover, or a measure of your leg length? I am 5'10 and my leg length (the old book in crotch, lean against wall and make a mark deal) is 32". Or maybe I have a short torso.


----------



## Silverfox704 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry, 32" standover was my old bike (distance from ground to the top of the "top tube" on my old bike). The 33" is my inseam (ground to crotch while standing straight. I didn't think about the book trick but it sounds close). I really compared the (2) bikes' measurements. New bike standover is less than old bike but I didn't worry about it much. I adjusted for this with seat height. I was more concerned with top tube length and the new matched my old perfectly. Good luck!


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks. Feel free to post photos, I'm due for a new bike too.


----------



## adl (Jan 6, 2008)

I have looked at the sizing, 32 inseam 6" tall. Is there a return policy if the imortal force you get is too small, are you stuck with it?
I have read on it and want to buy one. I have been riding an old steel Trek. I like most of the components of the immortal ice, have also considered a lightspeed Firenza.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

These are a couple of less-than-stellar pics of my wife's Immortal PRO. Stock except for a new women's specific saddle. She still hates it though.(the saddle, not the bike)


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Silverfox: this thread needs pics


----------

